# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Fiat Punto (Μοτέρ-τιμόνι)

## ellinaras007

Καλησπέρα σε ολοι την παρεα! Εχω διαβασει το θεμα που υπαρχει εδω στο φορουν σχετικα με το μοτερ που χαλαει και κλειδωνει και δεν εχεις υποβοηθηση. Εχω ενα Fiat Punto 2000 μοντελο και εχει αυτο εδω το προβλημα... Βγαζει δηλαδη το κοκκινο φως με το τιμονι στο ταμπλο. Άλλες φορες την ωρα που οδηγώ ή κυριως οταν παω να παρκαρω και αλλες φορες με το που ξεκηνώ την μηχανη. Εχω βρει ενα τρακαρισμενο Fiat Punto 1997 μοντελο. Το Fiat Punto 97 έχει μοτερ ή οχι? Και αν ναι η ερωτηση ειναι τα μοτερ ταιριάζουν? Αλλάζεις μονο το μοτερ ή ολο το σύστημα?

Υ.Γ. Το αμάξι το αγώρασα μεταχειρισμένο. Εχω αλλαξει μονο μπαταρία. Το θεμα ειναι πως *λογικα* υπηρχε απολια ρευματος μονο απο το ραδιο(οπως είπε ο ηλεκτρολογος) γιατι μετα απο 4-5 μερες (ακίνητο) ή ακομα και 2-3 δεν επερνε μπρος. 
-Αυτο λυνεται αν αλλαξω μονο ραδιοφωνο? 
-Και κατι τελευταιο. Μου ειπε ενας μηχανικος οτι η απολια της μπαταριας μπορει να προερχετε απο την ασφαλιοθηκη.(Το καντραν του είναι αλαγμενο). Το αναφέρω μήπως υπαρχει και καποιο αλλο θεμα.

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τον χρόνο σας και περιμενω για απαντήσεις!!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Εχω διαβασει το θεμα που υπαρχει εδω στο φορουν σχετικα με ...



Διάβασε και τα:
http://www.4tforum.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=39654
http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/418757-...D%CF%84%CE%BF/
http://www.alfisti.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24874
http://www.gtc.gr/forum/viewtopic.ph...069946c221181e
http://www.puntogt.gr/index.php/board,16.0.html

----------


## ellinaras007

Ευχαριστω για τα θεματα αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καπου αν μπορω να χρησημοποιήσω το μοτερ του Fiat Punto 97. Πως μπορω να καταλάβω αν ειναι καποιο φυσάκι ή καποιο καλώδιο? Υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχει πηραχθει ο εγκεφαλος?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Πως μπορω να καταλάβω αν ειναι καποιο φυσάκι ή καποιο καλώδιο? ...



Σωστά, δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι!
Ας βάλω και το link του σχετικού θέματος στο forum μας: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62938
Νομίζω ότι αν είχες κάνει εκεί ένα σχόλιο θα είχες πιό γρήγορα κάποιες γνώμες.

----------


## chris73

To punto 1 είχε υδραυλικό σύστημα, κάνω λάθος?

----------


## picdev

αρχικά ξεκόλλησε το πακετάκι που έχει το μοτέρ και δες απο κάτω αν οι επαφές των 2 ρελέ είναι οκ.
Εκτός απο το μοτέρ που έχει πάνω 3 αισθητήρες hall, μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει και ο αισθητήρας ρωπής  του τιμονιού που βρίσκεται πάνω στο κολώνα του τιμονιού, στην ουσία είναι ένα ποντεσιόμετρο και μπορείς να τον μετρήσεις περιστρέφοντας το τιμόνι και μετρώντας με ένα ομόμετρο μήπως έχει κάποιο κενό σημείο 

ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν έβαλε αμπερόμετρο να δει αν έχει διαρροή το ραδιόφωνο ή κάποια άλλη συσκευή?
εγώ όταν έβαλα το καλώδιο στο αμάξι με το πρόγραμμα fiat ecu scan και συνδέθηκα στο τιμόνι που έβγαλε απο που προέρχεται το σφάλμα,
μέχρι και κατανάλωση ρεύματος του μοτέρ μου έδειχνε, αν δεν ξέρουν να τα κάνουν αυτά οι "μηχανικοί" καλύτερα άλλαξε μηχανικο ή ηλεκτρολόγο

----------


## xsterg

ειναι γνωστο προβλημα των fiat punto της γενιας εκεινης. ειχαν ηλεκτρουδραυλικη υποβοηθηση. καποιες φορες αστοχουσε το ηλεκτρικο μερος και το τιμονι βαραινε. τωρα απο οτι ξερω η αντικατασταση του ειναι ακριβη υποθεση. ειχα το αυτοκινητο αυτο, ευτυχως ομως το ειχα ως εταιρικο. ειχε βγαλει πολλες βλαβες. αυτη ηταν απο τις τελευταιες και δεν πολυαπασχολουσε. δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακο αυτοκινητο. το αντιθετο μαλιστα. το προβλημα με τα φιατ και τα αλλα ιταλικα ειναι οτι οι αντιπροσωπειες νομιζουν οτι ειναι μερσεντες και χρεωνουν οτι θελουν. αν ειχαν πιο ηπια πολιτικη χρεωσης πιστευω οτι θα ειχαν περισσοτερους πελατες.

----------


## moutoulos

> To punto 1 είχε υδραυλικό σύστημα, κάνω λάθος?



Όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος. Το ΜΚ1 έχει υδραυλικό. Το ΜΚ2 (απο 1999 και μετά) έχει ήλεκτρο-υδραυλικό.

----------


## chris73

Τότε ρε παιδιά γιατί ένας δεν λέει ότι είναι άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο?

Επίσης ως κάτοχος εδώ και 13 χρόνια ενός Μκ2 να σηειώσω πως δεν υφιστάται "ηλεκτρουδραύλικό" τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση μας.
Έχω αλλάξει 2 καινούργια ανά τα χρόνια. Κόστος 1χιλιάρικο έκαστο. Τουλάχιστον παλιότερα. Δεν αξίζει το καινούργιο. Σε παλιό μπορείς να σταθεις ποιό τυχερός ή να προσπαθήσεις να το φτιάξεις σύμφωνα με οδηγείες εδώ και σε άλλα φόρουμ.

----------


## Telis123

Εγω εχω το εν λογω αυτοκινητο ( ΜΚ2 - πρωτο χερι ) του 2002 με 63000 χλμ  και και εως τωρα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, ουτε με το τιμονι
ουτε ποτε με καποιο αλλο θεμα, και εχω μενει τρεισ-ευχαριστημενος απο το αυτοκινητο.
Να πω ομως οτι δεν το βασανιζω γενικα.
Πριν απο αυτο ειχα και ενα Punto GT  του 1999 και το εδωσα με 94000 χλμ ( πρωτο χερι - απειραχτο ) το οποιο ουτε και σε αυτο ειχε χαλασει ποτε
εστω μια βιδα, με νορμαλ οδηγηση και αυτο ( οκ , το παταγα αλλα δεν το εσκιζα συνεχεια ).

----------


## picdev

τα μκ2 δεν έχουν υδραυλική υποβοήθηση , έχουν μόνο ηλεκτρική το μοτέρ

----------


## ellinaras007

> αρχικά ξεκόλλησε το πακετάκι που έχει το μοτέρ και δες απο κάτω αν οι επαφές των 2 ρελέ είναι οκ.
> Εκτός απο το μοτέρ που έχει πάνω 3 αισθητήρες hall, μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει και ο αισθητήρας ρωπής  του τιμονιού που βρίσκεται πάνω στο κολώνα του τιμονιού, στην ουσία είναι ένα ποντεσιόμετρο και μπορείς να τον μετρήσεις περιστρέφοντας το τιμόνι και μετρώντας με ένα ομόμετρο μήπως έχει κάποιο κενό σημείο 
> 
> ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν έβαλε αμπερόμετρο να δει αν έχει διαρροή το ραδιόφωνο ή κάποια άλλη συσκευή?
> εγώ όταν έβαλα το καλώδιο στο αμάξι με το πρόγραμμα fiat ecu scan και συνδέθηκα στο τιμόνι που έβγαλε απο που προέρχεται το σφάλμα,
> μέχρι και κατανάλωση ρεύματος του μοτέρ μου έδειχνε, αν δεν ξέρουν να τα κάνουν αυτά οι "μηχανικοί" καλύτερα άλλαξε μηχανικο ή ηλεκτρολόγο



@picdev Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Θα κατσω να τσεκάρω τα 2 ρελέ που μου ειπες. Θα πρεπει να προσέξω κατι πανω σε αυτα? Δλδ τα κολήματα κυρίως? Το προβλημα δεν ειναι παντα. Απλα ή θα το εχω με το που ξεκινησω ή καποια στιγμη την ωρα της οδηγησης ή και καθολου για μερες. Το fiat ecu scan μπορω να το κανω και μονος μου ή πρεπει να παω σε τεχνικο?

Κατι ακομα. Το Fiat Punto 1997 δεν εχει μοτερ είναι υδραβλικο απο οσα καταλαβα σωστα? Αρα να μην μπω στο κοπο να το αγορασω σωστα?
Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για το ενδιαφερον σας!

----------


## chris73

Εδώ τα λέει και τα δείχνει όλα
http://www.fiatforum.com/punto-guide...or-relays.html

Καθώς με επιβεβαιώνουν τελικά το μκ1 ναι είναι υδραυλικό και μην ασχολείσαι.

----------


## ellinaras007

> Εδώ τα λέει και τα δείχνει όλα
> http://www.fiatforum.com/punto-guide...or-relays.html
> 
> Καθώς με επιβεβαιώνουν τελικά το μκ1 ναι είναι υδραυλικό και μην ασχολείσαι.



Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το Link που μου εδωσες! Θα τα προσπαθήσω και θα σας πω αν πετυχε τελικα! Μια ερωτηση μονο αν γνωριζεις. Εχω βρει διαφορα καλωδια απο site στο internet τα οποια ειναι ELM327. Αυτο αν το αγορασω θα κανει σιγουρα με το δικο μου? Ο λογος που το λεω ειναι το το ενα εχει 15€ το αλλο 20€ και το αλλο 40€.!.!.! Και σε ενα απο αυτα πηρε το ματι μου οτι λεει Read-Write Ενω σε αλλα νομιζω Read ή μπορει και τπτ. Πρεπει λογικα το Read-Write ή δεν υπαρχει καποια τετοια ιδιαιτεροτητα??

----------


## Ulysses

Αρχηγέ εκτός από εδώ ρώτα και στο punto club.gr που σίγουρα κάποιος θα βρέθηκε στη θέση που είσαι εσύ τώρα...

Επίσης,εγώ έχω punto facelift 2004 και έχει ανάψει 3 χρόνια τώρα το κόκκινο τιμόνι,αλλά πολύ σπάνια σφίγγει το τιμόνι και όποτε συμβαίνει είναι μόνο στην εκκίνηση.
Ρώτησα και οι περισσότεροι μου είπανε πως αλλάζεις όλη την κολώνα του τιμονιού (200€ & μεταχειρισμένο) και ένας μου είπε οτι θα το λύσει και θα αλλάξει μόνο τον ελλατωματικό "αισθητήρα ροπής στρέψης" (υπάρχουν 2 στο τιμόνι) και θα βγει 70€.

Δεν το πάω όμως αν δεν χαλάσει τελείως...

----------


## bobjim456

> Καλησπέρα σε ολοι την παρεα! Εχω διαβασει το θεμα που υπαρχει εδω στο φορουν σχετικα με το μοτερ που χαλαει και κλειδωνει και δεν εχεις υποβοηθηση. Εχω ενα Fiat Punto 2000 μοντελο και εχει αυτο εδω το προβλημα... Βγαζει δηλαδη το κοκκινο φως με το τιμονι στο ταμπλο. Άλλες φορες την ωρα που οδηγώ ή κυριως οταν παω να παρκαρω και αλλες φορες με το που ξεκηνώ την μηχανη. Εχω βρει ενα τρακαρισμενο Fiat Punto 1997 μοντελο. Το Fiat Punto 97 έχει μοτερ ή οχι? Και αν ναι η ερωτηση ειναι τα μοτερ ταιριάζουν? Αλλάζεις μονο το μοτερ ή ολο το σύστημα?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το αμάξι το αγώρασα μεταχειρισμένο. Εχω αλλαξει μονο μπαταρία. Το θεμα ειναι πως *λογικα* υπηρχε απολια ρευματος μονο απο το ραδιο(οπως είπε ο ηλεκτρολογος) γιατι μετα απο 4-5 μερες (ακίνητο) ή ακομα και 2-3 δεν επερνε μπρος. 
> -Αυτο λυνεται αν αλλαξω μονο ραδιοφωνο? 
> -Και κατι τελευταιο. Μου ειπε ενας μηχανικος οτι η απολια της μπαταριας μπορει να προερχετε απο την ασφαλιοθηκη.(Το καντραν του είναι αλαγμενο). Το αναφέρω μήπως υπαρχει και καποιο αλλο θεμα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τον χρόνο σας και περιμενω για απαντήσεις!!!!



το punto του '97 δεν έχει ηλεκτρική υποβοήθηση στο τιμόνι του φίλε μου και όσων αφορά για το δικό σου όταν χαλάσει το μοτεράκι του τιμονιού το τιμόνι σου δεν θα κλειδώσει αλλά θα γίνει πολύ βαρύ γιατί δεν θα το βοηθάει πλέον το μοτέρ της ηλεκτρικής υποβοήθησης!
Θα στρίβει αλλά θα χρειάζετε πιό πολύ δύναμη ειδικά όταν θα είσαι παρκαρισμένος ή οταν θα κινήσαι πολύ αργά.

Τώρα αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου για την μπαταρία μιας και τυχαίνει να είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος πες στον ηλεκτρολόγο σου να ελενξει τους ανορθωτές στο δυναμό γιατι υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα καποιος απο αυτούς να κάνει διαροή! :Rolleyes:

----------


## ellinaras007

Καλησπέρα και συγνώμη για το ξέθαμα του thread. Τελικά το μοτέρ το έφτιαξα βαση του tutorial απο chris73! Εδω και 6-7 μήνες είναι κομπλέ! Σας Ευχαριστώ πολυ! Μπορείτε να κλείσετε το threat!

----------

